# 1970 GTO restoration



## Mark0994 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi i just find 1970 GTO The Judge in Serbia 
i have question. Can i put Jaguar XJ or S-Type Indenpendent Rear Suspension on it?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mark0994 said:


> Hi i just find 1970 GTO The Judge in Serbia
> i have question. Can i put Jaguar XJ or S-Type Indenpendent Rear Suspension on it?


Who told you this is a Judge? The grilles are wrong as is the trunk not having a missing spoiler and the scoops (ornaments) not the correct color. My bet is this is not a Judge. PHS will confirm its identity. Aside from its true identity, with modifications you can put anything you want in the suspension. My concern would be what the cost will be to do what you want with what you have.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mark0994 (Dec 28, 2013)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Who told you this is a Judge? The grilles are wrong as is the trunk not having a missing spoiler and the scoops (ornaments) not the correct color. My bet is this is not a Judge. PHS will confirm its identity. Aside from its true identity, with modifications you can put anything you want in the suspension. My concern would be what the cost will be to do what you want with what you have.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Hi. Owner say it's Judge. He show car ID where it's say it's Judge.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mark0994 said:


> Hi. Owner say it's Judge. He show car ID where it's say it's Judge.


The PHS will confirm.. but I see things that indicate its not.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Trunk does have holes where a spoiler was mounted........but still PHS is the only way to confirm unless the owner has the original build sheets, window sticker etc.

Crazy to find a GTO in Serbia though I would think.

And the last thing that car needs is a Jag rear suspension.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Anything and everything is possible, the PHS is the birth certificate. The scoops are missing and incorrect grilles and no sign of faded or shadows of stickers but in all this time incorrect parts could have been installed and a paint job without applying graphics etc... Basing my opinion on what my eyes feed my skull cavity. That car is a lonnnnnnnnnnng way from point of origin long drive from the factory. hehehehe


----------



## Mark0994 (Dec 28, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> Trunk does have holes where a spoiler was mounted........but still PHS is the only way to confirm unless the owner has the original build sheets, window sticker etc.
> 
> Crazy to find a GTO in Serbia though I would think.
> 
> And the last thing that car needs is a Jag rear suspension.


I think that GTO will perform better in turns with Jag IRS


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

My point was that while a Jag rear suspension might aid in handling, that car needs a complete redo. How long has it been sitting? And good luck finding parts for it your part of the world.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

This 70 is ROUGH! Judging from the pictures you will need a new hood, deck lid, rear deck panel, at least one quarter (most likely both), and probably new floor and trunk pans since it's been sitting in the grass for probably a few years at least. This car looks like it's never been restored so that being said I highly doubt it is a Judge. First, it's in Serbia. Judges are hard enough to find in the states. Second, as previously mentioned you should see shadows of where the Judge stickers were, and it has the wrong grills for a Judge. I wouldn't buy until you get verification that it's a true Judge. Sure, the owner says its a Judge, but he could very easily be lying. And if he is, who knows what else he's not telling you about the car?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Mark0994 said:


> I think that GTO will perform better in turns with Jag IRS


It might, but the cost of making the swap will be several multiples of what you'd have to pay to buy the whole car. Plus, there's no way that a Jag IRS would survive long behind a strong running Pontiac V8. All the specs I've been able to find for even the V-12 Jag engines say that they produce somewhere around 300 lb.ft. of torque. Even a base model factory original Pontiac 400 V8 makes more than that, and a "built" Pontiac engine can produce _double_ that amount of torque and more.

There are better, more cost-effective ways of improving the handling on these cars.

Bear


----------



## Mark0994 (Dec 28, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> My point was that while a Jag rear suspension might aid in handling, that car needs a complete redo. How long has it been sitting? And good luck finding parts for it your part of the world.


My family restore classic cars for over 40 years so parts aren't problem


----------



## Mark0994 (Dec 28, 2013)

Orion88 said:


> This 70 is ROUGH! Judging from the pictures you will need a new hood, deck lid, rear deck panel, at least one quarter (most likely both), and probably new floor and trunk pans since it's been sitting in the grass for probably a few years at least. This car looks like it's never been restored so that being said I highly doubt it is a Judge. First, it's in Serbia. Judges are hard enough to find in the states. Second, as previously mentioned you should see shadows of where the Judge stickers were, and it has the wrong grills for a Judge. I wouldn't buy until you get verification that it's a true Judge. Sure, the owner says its a Judge, but he could very easily be lying. And if he is, who knows what else he's not telling you about the car?


I know that there are people say it's Judge to take more money from it. I will check chassis number to see if it's real. And to my knowing this car sit there for around 15 years.


----------



## Mark0994 (Dec 28, 2013)

Is there some catalogue with parts price for 70 GTO online?
And was standard GTO available with Ram Air engines?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes Ames online and yes you could get the RAIV in a non-judge. That car in the states would cost 30K+ in parts to restore, would'nt even want to think about taxes and shipping to Serbia.


----------



## Mark0994 (Dec 28, 2013)

Instg8ter said:


> Yes Ames online and yes you could get the RAIV in a non-judge. That car in the states would cost 30K+ in parts to restore, would'nt even want to think about taxes and shipping to Serbia.


Thanks for info


----------

